

All Megaupload Data Has Been Deleted - chrisdotcode
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/19/4445660/leaseweb-megaupload-kim-dotcom-dispute-twitter

======
neurotech1
With all the recent discussion about privacy and data access laws, I'm
wondering which international datacenter service providers would people trust
for data privacy and general integrity in their operation.

Assume that the startup is a scalable provider with user content, but not
trying to skirt the laws with regard to DMCA etc.

